# Cody's Turn



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Not to be outdone by Tess who's been getting more than her share of attention, Cody injured his knee on Saturday. I was afraid he had completely torn his cruciate ligament. He was playing with (okay, attacking) a neighborhood Golden Retriever when he starting squealing in pain. The GR hadn't done anything to him, he had clearly done something to his leg (which happened once before, just weeks after I got him.) He is able to bear weight on the leg and walks fine if he's walking in a straight line, but the minute he turns or missteps the leg goes completely limp and he is unable to use it. (Which is a problem since he has to spin to find justs the right position to poop!) Then, after a few 3-legged steps, he's able to use the leg again. After the initial outcry he hasn't seemed to be in pain although he has been very clingy.

I took him to the vet this morning and she thinks the problem may be his kneecap, not the ligament. Right now it's too inflammed to tell. So, he's on "doggy bedrest" for 10 days and taking Metacam. He's only allowed to walk to pee/poop. Then we'll re-evaluate. If it hasn't gotten any better, I'll see an orthopedic specialist to determine if he needs surgery (for either a torn ACL or to "regroove" his kneecap). So much for his career in agility! (Not that there was really going to be one.)

It's very interesting to watch Tess (& Cody) adapt to the changes. Cody is more than happy to be carried around but Tess doesn't know what to think about it. That's her carrier! What's Cody doing in it? She also wasn't sure what to think about walking by herself but where she frequently drags along behind me as Cody pulls out in front, Tess is now up front much of the time. Cody is being very good about being crated most of the day (wherease I know Tess would be a holy terror) and Tess alternates between checking on him to running circles around me hoping she'll get to go with me in the car while he stays home.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh Jill!
You're going to allow your vet to retire early!
I hope Cody recuperates very quickly-lickies from Pixie to get well soon.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Poor Cody, hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill, I am so sorry! Hugs to you and to Cody. And congrats to your Vet on his early retirement...(LOL) I much prefer to read their adventures than about their visits to the vet. But I do love how you paint a picture of their ever changing relationship. Poor Cody. Lucky Tess to get you all to her self on walks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Take care little Cody, your mommy is going to take very good care of you. Tess says "what is wrong with wanting to be an only child for a while, we can check on him later"?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Cody!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, poor baby! Gosh, Jill you've definitely had more than your fair share of "pup problems". I hope Cody heals quickly and completely. Hugs from me and ear lickies from Tori for all of you.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope Cody feels better soon. Sending belly rubs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Cody! I can't imagine trying to keep him quiet for so many days, he must really be confused. Hopefully this will correct itself and he'll be all better!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Jill poor little Cody. I hope the doggy bedrest does the trick. Aren't they so funny. Sounds like Tess is torn between concern for Cody and happiness to have you to herself. LOL Sibling rivalry lives.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*healing vibes to Cody ~~~~~~*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

sending good thoughts your way that it heals itself. Isabelle's one patella has slipped a few times. She stretched her leg out and corrected it. Still doesnt stop her from jumping from the top of the couch, onto my giant bed, etc. It can be scary though.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Jill!!! Hugs to Mr. Cody and too you as well. Heal quickly Cody.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ouch Jill, I hope he's ok soon!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill, I'm sorry about Cody. I hope it will all be better at the end of his doggy bed rest so you don't have to do anything further. Poor little guy having to be crated. I can't believe he's so good about it, though. Get well soon, Cody!!!!
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness Jill, I just found this post. Poor little Cody, how is he feeling today? How do you put a dog on bed rest? That will be difficult for 10 days to be sure. Hope his leg gets better really fast. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jill,
I'm so sorry to read about Cody injuring his leg. Poor little guy.:hug: I hope he gets better real soon on his own......that would be just devastating to require surgery.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm going to have to take pictures of our set-up. ound:

I have emptied a small bedroom of all furniture except Cody's crate, a dog bed and pee pads with a gate at the door. While I'm at work Cody spends his days in this room. It allows him to walk around a little (which the vet said was okay) but there isn't anything for him to play with or jump on.

He's allowed to walk as far as it takes him to pee/poop but maximum 1.5 blocks. I was picking him up and carrying him then but I'll soon be the one needing surgery :crutch: so now we start out walking with me pulling the dog stroller behind me. Once Cody has done his business I put him in the stroller and Tess continues to walk. The neighbors have now confirmed any doubts - I am the certified "crazy dog lady"(or maybe it's just crazy)

There is a very small hallway in the house to the bedrooms/bathroom/etc. In the evening I fence all 3 of us in this area (I've put cushions on the floor for myself and turned the TV so I can see it from there). Again, no furniture for Cody to jump on/off.

I close off the kitchen when it's time to feed him and at night he's sleeping in his crate in the bedroom (he's never had to do this - he's slept with me since day 1).

To take him out in the yard to pee I have to carry him in/out and then keep him on a leash. He's having the hardest time with this. He'd like to do his business in private, thank you very much, and if he's on a leash it must mean it's time to go for a walk.

I think I'm going to have to re-arrange my living room furniture for when he's feeling better. His favorite spot is on the back of the couch, in the picture window. He's been know to fall right off the back, between the couch and the window, when he gets to excited about someone walking by. And if he's not falling off the back, he's diving off the front.

I'm not even going to think about the cost of a surgery if that's required. I've come to terms with doing whatever is necessary but I've very quickly gone through much of my savings over the past couple of months between Tess & now this. Many of my family/friends think I'm nuts to be putting this much money into "the dogs". At what point does it become unreasonable? (That's a whole other discussion!) I've come to terms with doing whatever is necessary. This is how I choose to spend my money, I'll make whatever sacrifices are necessary in other areas and I'll trust that it all works out, whatever has to be done. Granted, if I lose my job...I'm screwed!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

HavaBaloo said:


> Oh my goodness Jill, I just found this post. Poor little Cody, how is he feeling today? How do you put a dog on bed rest? That will be difficult for 10 days to be sure. Hope his leg gets better really fast. :hug:


Well, his knee only went out twice on our walk this morning and then once when I was washing his legs (shudder). That's actually better than it has been so I hope we're making progress.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> The neighbors have now confirmed any doubts - I am the certified "crazy dog lady"(or maybe it's just crazy)
> 
> I'm not even going to think about the cost of a surgery if that's required. I've come to terms with doing whatever is necessary but I've very quickly gone through much of my savings over the past couple of months between Tess & now this. Many of my family/friends think I'm nuts to be putting this much money into "the dogs". At what point does it become unreasonable? (That's a whole other discussion!) I've come to terms with doing whatever is necessary. This is how I choose to spend my money, I'll make whatever sacrifices are necessary in other areas and I'll trust that it all works out, whatever has to be done. Granted, if I lose my job...I'm screwed!


The operative phrase in there is "MY MONEY", therefore nobody else can tell you how to spend it!!! Before I had dogs I thought people were nutty when I'd hear what kind of money was spent on them. Now, it's a different story. I wouldn't deny them anything they need. I believe this makes me a compassionate person, not crazy! (Well, maybe a little crazy!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill, you make your adventures with Tess and Cody sound like fun even when they suck. I love your way of story telling. Cody and Tess, your humom really loves you to pieces and I do too. Get better Cody! if you save your mom from having to pay for an operation I bet you will get better toys!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope Cody is feeling better and the crate confinement isn't driving him (and you) too crazy. Sending healing thoughts for a quick recovery!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Please let us know how that handsome little Cody is doing. He must have so many pent-up RLH inside of him. (do CdT do that?)

Anyway would love to see a pic of his in-home care room. Does Tess miss him when he is in there?

PS: is it too late to get any kind of pet insurance


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is the first time I'm seeing this. Poor baby. I hope for both your sakes that Cody heals all on his own. Sending healing vibes in your direction. Give that boy an extra hug from me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Jill, you have put a lot of work into making everything safe for little Cody. I hope all your efforts pay off and Cody gets better on his own.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> The operative phrase in there is "MY MONEY", therefore nobody else can tell you how to spend it!!! Before I had dogs I thought people were nutty when I'd hear what kind of money was spent on them. Now, it's a different story. I wouldn't deny them anything they need. I believe this makes me a compassionate person, not crazy! (Well, maybe a little crazy!)


Well said, Ann! Your dogs have seen you through some very tough times and they make you happy. That doesn't make you crazy at all. They need your care and attention, and you're not neglecting anyone to take care of them. Unfortunately, caring for an injured or sick animal requires a lot of money, and we can't just euthanize them because they need help. Thank goodness these two little ones ended up with you and not someone who decided it cost too much to help. You're doing a great job, Jill, and you're not crazy (you're an :angel.
Gina
.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Jill, you aren't crazy and as for the money. They are your family would deprive a child of medical care? I hate when people use that tone "dogs" like why bother they are nothing. Ticks me right off. 

I hope Cody gets better and doesn't need the surgery. Poor little guy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, Cody is having knee surgery tomorrow. The kneecap comes out of joint almost constantly now. We saw a orthopedic surgeon today and he has a "stage III" (out of IV) medial luxating patella (meaning the kneecap tends to come out on the outside of the leg, versus the inside) They won't know until they get in there whether he also tore ligaments/tendons/muscles. At the very least he has stretched the soft tissue so it will need to be tightened. If the tendons are not centered properly (a birth defect) they will also have to cut the bone where the tendon is attached, move it to the right location & then re-attach with pins/screws. 

I take him early tomorrow morning and he will spend the night in the hospital. He'll need to be crated for the first 2 weeks - carried outside to pee/poop then carried back in and put into his crate. I've made arrangements so that I can bring him in to work for those first two weeks. After that he's allowed limited mobility but only on leash (inside & out) for 8 more weeks. They said being this restricted is critical to the healing process. So much for the summer!

I'm concerned about Tess being home alone for those two weeks but two of my neighbors (who Tess really likes) have offered to come over and let her out a couple times a day. 

The good news is within a few months he should have full use of his leg and no limitations. Since it was stage III the doctor didn't believe that a more conservative approach of just rest would help. (Watching him over the last few days I had already come to the same conclusion.) 

There will be arthritis in that knee but the surgery should help limit the amount (plus a regiment of glucosamine).

He has a luxating patella on the other knee but the doctor said it didn't seem as bad as the left side and he may never have a problem with it.

I really liked the surgeon - he must be a good guy - he owns a Hav!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Best to Cody on his knee surgery tomorrow.
Good wishes to Tess too.
And Mommy - try not to worry to much - he sounds like he's in good hands.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh poor Cody! Thank God you found a good surgeon who can do the surgery right away, the sooner it's over the sooner he can begin to heal. Hugs to you all tomorrow, take care.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

((((Cody, Jill and Tess))) I am sure Cody will come through with flying colors and you also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh poor Cody! I will keep him in my thoughts tomorrow. And what could be better than a surgeon who owns a Hav?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Get well soon Cody! We will be sending healing thoughts for your surgery tomorrow. Best wishes Cody,Tess and Jill :grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill,
I'm so sorry to read of this. Poor Cody, and poor you. I hope he recovers as well as is possible!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

We'll keep him in our thoughts tomorrow. Izzy sends kisses. Hope he has a speedy recovery. That's awesome that the surgeon has a havanese.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my Jill, when it rains it pours. Sending my best to you all and hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Jill, Poor Cody! I will be praying for him and you tomorrow. I hope the surgery goes well and he recovers with great speed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no! I didn't even see this thread until today, but reading it I'd hoped that Cody was doing better. Shoot. I'm glad to see you like the surgeon though. That means a lot and is very reassuring! 

Poor you, poor Tess and poor Cody! It's going to be a challenge keeping him still for all that time, 8 weeks after the first two, but if anyone can do it and do it with courage and humor, I know you can, Jill. (((((hugs)))))) and please keep us posted! I can't wait to hear how Cody will be when you first see him post surgery.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Best wishes for Cody! I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:*Cody*:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending out positive thoughts to Cody, Jill and Tess today!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I've been thinking of you all today. Jill I hope you can post when Cody is settled.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's doing well Jill.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all of the positive vibes - they helped! 

Cody's surgery went very well. The cruciate was intact and the tendons were properly positioned on the front of the tibia/fibula so additional bone cutting with pins/screws was not required. YAY!!! They did have to deepen the groove the kneecap is supposed to sit in but that was expected. He's still at the hospital, I'll pick him up sometime late this afternoon. Then the fun really starts.

And wouldn't you know it, while Cody was in surgery (and I was at work) I got a call from my MIL's dialysis center. She had just been released from the hospital on Tuesday after a week long stay for a blood infection and surgeries to replace the catheter used for dialysis (she had been in the hospital just two week prior to that, for a week again, for the same thing). Yesterday she was bleeding from above the catheter and they couldn't get the bleeding to stop. So....back to the emergency room we went and then sat in the waiting room for 3 hours. :frusty: It ended up being minor - a vericose vein near the surface had ruptured so it just required a couple of stitches (I never knew that could happen).

It was Tess' first day home alone all day and I was concerned about how she would do. So of course it ended up being a long one. I stopped by on my way to the emergency room and took her for a walk and then neighbors came and took her out to walk/play twice so she did okay. We'll see how well she does over the next two weeks since Cody will be going to work with me.

I do however think Tess is reacting to the increased stress level in the house - she has been scratching/biting/licking non-stop since Cody got hurt...we see the allergist tomorrow afternoon....

:yield:All I can say is.....is it over yet???:yield:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill-All I can send is hugs and thanks for making me realize my yesterday wasn't nearly as stressful as yours (sometimes we need those reminders!). What a time period for you and I really believe Tess' allergies are going crazy because of the stress. Sending all of you a big old bear hug 

Amanda


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Jill - Glad to hear Cody's surgery went well. Sorry to hear you had such a hectic day. I know how quickly plans can change when there are elderly family member's involved, glad to hear it was minor (it always takes forever in the ER doesn't it?). Hope Tess's allergies don't get to out of control with all these changes. Take care.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When it rains it pours, huh? Hope everyone, including you, is having a much better day today!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Glad to hear Cody's surgery went well, hugs and lickies from Jackie and Sophie!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill so glad Cody is doing well. So sorry about all the rest. Poor Tess I bet is the stress.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You've got an awful lot going on, Jill ! (((hugs))) and good luck with Tess being home alone for a while and with trying to keep Cody still so he can heal well. That's going to be a challenge once the pain wears off!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, I can't believe I missed this thread. I was wondering where the heck you were since your last pm. Now I see you were way busier than I imagined. I'm so sorry there seems to be one thing after the other drenching your energy. Sending you, Cody, and Tess many hugs!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Jill :hug: Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill, How is Cody doing today? 

hugs


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Jill, How is Cody doing today?
> 
> hugs


Cody spent most of the day sleeping. He has a fentynal pain patch, is getting Tramadol pain pills every 12 hours and Metacam (an anti-inflammatory) every 24 hours so he's pretty much out of it.

He was a little restless last night, a little whining (nothing compared to Lina's Hitch!) and just couldn't get comfortable. He's not yet able to put any weight on his leg and it sticks out straight so between that and the drugs he tends to just tip over when he tried to turn around in his crate.

He seems to think peeing just isn't worth the effort. He'll take a few 3-legged steps and then just flops down. I also think he's so drugged up he forgets what he's supposed to be doing. He's not quite up to eating yet either - he had a few bites today but that's about it.

I feel bad for him but I think this is going to be much easier than when he's feeling better and still has to be in the crate.

I bought a bigger crate for him today. (I figured since he's going to be in it quite a bit for the next 10 weeks, it was the least I could do for him - especially if I have to put a comfy cone on him until the stitches are out).

Here's a picture of him in his new crate. Notice Tess in the back looking in. (The minute I take him out, she runs into the crate and lays down!)

The other picture shows his bandaged leg (bandages come off on Monday). The poor guy...his back leg was shaved up to the hip for the surgery, his front paw was shaved for the IV, a large section just above his tail was shaved for the epideral and a section was shaved on his shoulder for the pain patch. All that pink, polka-dotted skin showing. How humiliating!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Cody:hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Cody, poor Jill. I hope he adapts quickly to his limitations, and feels better soon. That is quite a cast he has on!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Jill, someone up there just knows where to send these souls that need extra TLC from a special person like you. Looking at the pics of 'pierced' Tess and '3-legged' Cody makes me so sad, but in fact, I'm actually very happy to see they landed in your caring arms. You are a true angel for humans and furkids. :kiss:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oh Jill, someone up there just knows where to send these souls that need extra TLC from a special person like you. Looking at the pics of 'pierced' Tess and '3-legged' Cody make me so sad, but in fact, I'm actually very happy to see they landed in your caring arms. You are a true angel for humans and furkids. :kiss:


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Maryam-such a sweet boy with his cast. Poor thing. Tess must be wondering what's going on!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope when Cody is feeling up to it, he can take a stroller ride for some fresh air with little Tess along.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam said it beautifully! My heart is aching for poor little Cody. Bless his heart! 

Jill, you are one AWESOME hu-mom to those precious little ones :hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Cody is thinking "What's going on here?"....lol

Jill, you are a super-special mom to those little furkids - take care of yourself, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The poor guy!!! Cody looks pitiful and I'm sure you have your hands full trying to make him feel better. You're right about it being easier now though. Thank you for the update, I've been wondering about our boy Cody.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Poor baby. Sounds like this is going to be a tough summer. I can't imagine having to keep Izzy still for all that time. I laughed when you posted that Tess runs in Cody's crate when you take him out. Hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh poor Cody! I'm crying just thinking about all the poor baby is going to go through.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cody get well soon...sending get will vibes!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope Cody is feeling better!! I feel so bad for him in his cast. 

Bless you for all you do!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, how's our Cody feeling? How are YOU? It must be challenging... how's Tess taking all the changes?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Cody today!!! I love his new Den Jill. It is going to be a tough summer for all of you...but it will be worth it. Hugs to you and belly rubs to C & T.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't get Cody out of my mind with his little leg cast....sending hugs to Cody, Tess and Jill hope all is well or at least better.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Still thinking of Cody and Tess . . . and Jill !! 
Jill too!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Score: 

Cody & Tess: 6
Jill: 0


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww...not that we are keeping score..but I am rooting for Jill, time to stage a comeback. what's going on?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How are you guys Jill?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill- I think you need a weekend get away... how about 8/21??? Chicago isn't that far of a drive!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jill- I think you need a weekend get away... how about 8/21??? Chicago isn't that far of a drive!!!


What a wonderful suggestion!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds perfect Jill! Amanda is going to make us all margaritas with the blender she brings on the plane! :wink:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy Smokes Jill, you have had your share and it is time for a break. We are so happy Cody is doing so well and wish you MIL all the best. 8/21 may be too far away, you need a few stiff ones now.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill what is happening there? How is Cody? How are you? Is Tess doing okay?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

While there's a calm in the storm I thought I'd stop in and give a quick update (yeah right, when have I ever done a QUICK update???)

An example of one of our evenings: Following surgery Cody was sick to his stomach. He started to eat something and then looked like he was going to vomit so I grabbed him to run outside. By the time I got back inside Tess had eaten his food (which of course she isn't allowed, is probably allergic to and had promptly wiped out 60 days of her elimination diet). In the middle of the night I heard Cody in the cage, with the cone on, starting to heave again. Jumped up, grabbed him and got him to the pee pads, and got the cone far enough off so he could uke:. Get him back into his cage, turn around and find that Tess has pooped on the carpet (the steroid makes her pee all of the time and the immune suppressant makes her nauseous). 

At some point it just becomes comical.... 

.... Actually, Cody is doing well. It's been two weeks since his surgery and the stitches came out yesterday. He's showing a little lameness but we can't tell if it will be permanent or a result of the bone still healing. If it is permanent it won't be anything serious, he's already able to bear full weight. It does cause him sharp pain occasionally but it's getting better every day. I have to keep him completely restricted for another 4 weeks until the next check-up. If everything goes as planned he'll then be allowed restricted activity (not sure exactly what that means yet). Poor guy - he's been a real trooper through all of it. I think he's getting used to being carried everywhere.

Tess is starting to itch again. As the prednisone is cut back the licking/chewing/scratching increases. Darn! At this point it's still much better than it's been since I've had her. I think taking care of the food allergies has really helped. I''ll probably be starting the allergy shots with her soon.

My MIL has been back in the hospital since I last posted. (That's 4 times in 7 weeks with 3 weeks spent at the hospital). I had to take her to emergency again last Sunday. They found bleeding into the brain and 2 small blood clots. They released her yesterday without doing anything - they think it will heal on its own.

And then there's work.....

A week ago I wasn't sure I'd make it but it's okay at this point. Just one of those phases.... You "batten down the hatches" and ride out the storm. (I have to admit to feeling quite seasick though.) I tell you what, once again, my hat is off to all of you mothers out there. I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just like you do Jill, you're such a great mom to Tess & Cody!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

can you get a small pen to pop Tess into when you are tending to Cody?
this might make sure she does not get to his food.
Also does MIL have other children?

Hope Tess, Cody and Jill recover from all this soon and can get back on to walks, and pee-mail, and all the other fun stuff we've read about in The Adventures of Tess and Cody

xxoxox


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill~ Just remember, this too, shall pass. Hang in there! You're doing an excellent job at this very difficult time :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> can you get a small pen to pop Tess into when you are tending to Cody?
> this might make sure she does not get to his food.
> Also does MIL have other children?
> 
> ...


Putting Tess is a separate room is a good idea. Of course, this is the dog that refuses to eat dry food (or treats)...until it's Cody's food she's not supposed to have!

MIL has a son....long story but he only comes around for money and I cut that off, so.....


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow Jill your plate is a bit too full right now. Hang in there. Maybe MIL needs some help of the paid vareity.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill!!!! as my 5 year old niece once said "this won't suck soon." I am rooting for you and sending out prayers for calm seas. HUGS my friend.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am glad to hear your sense of humor is still there. Tired maybe, but still there.  Cody's going to be fine, I just know it. It sounds like he'll adjust to any changes as he seems like such an easy going guy. 

Tess, the little stinker! lol I'm disappointed as well about the itchiness returning as I'd hoped it would abate or disappear. With allergy shots, will you have to be just as strict with diet? Is she still on ostrich? And you? I hope you're eating properly as I imagine you are stretched to the limits and need all the nourishment you can get.

Jill, here's a bunch of (((((hugs)))) in hopes it helps just a wee bit. Hang in there!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . thinking of Jill, Tess, and Cody . . . .:drum:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think we've finally hit the stage of "*this won't suck soon*" _(Missy, I love that saying - it's so versatile!), _thank goodness. I seriously doubted whether we'd make it.

Cody went back for his final visit with the surgeon last week. The doctor was very happy with Cody's progress. If it wasn't for the shaved leg, you wouldn't be able to tell which leg had been operated on. Yeah!!!! (The surgeon said that at 6 weeks post-op most dogs are still lame.)

Now we start re-habilitating the muscles. That means Cody continues to be on a leash, inside and outside of the house, with only controlled walking for another 4 weeks. I'm have to work Cody up to walking 2 miles by the end of the 4 weeks. We also have to walk some hills for the quadriceps (his and mine!). Strengthening the leg muscles will help keep the kneecap in place.

Being able to allow Cody to walk, versus in and out of the stroller all of the time, has really eliminated a lot of the stress. Although now I have to carry them more often. The other day it was hot & muggy and both dogs quit about 4 blocks from home. Of course I didn't have the walker or their sling so I walked the rest of the way carrying Cody draped across my arms and Tess draped in the opposite direction on top of Cody. What a sight!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Since I've been posting my MIL's saga, I might as well update that too....

I got a call from the "home" at 5:00 yesterday morning. MIL had fallen in the bathroom sometime between the 4am & 5am check. She was taken to the hospital by ambulance. Luckily she didn't break any bones but is a mess - tennis ball size lump on her head (which bled like crazy), a nasty black eye, bruises and a bad skin tear on her arm, she bit her tongue so that's bruised and swollen, and a softball size lump on her hip. :crutch::crutch:

I asked her how long she had been on the floor and she said "Longer than I wanted to be!" Even with the Alzheimers she can come up with some good one-liners. 

Since there wasn't anything that could be done, they sent her home and when I left she was in the dining room eating lunch (in a wheelchair with her head wrapped in an ace bandage). I swear the woman is the energizer bunny.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! This is the beginning of smooth sailing I just know it! I am sorry for your MIL but she sounds like a trooper. And Jill, What have you done for YOU lately? I recommend a pedicure and then coming home to nice glass of wine with your feet up so you can admire them.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Jill thank goodness your MIL wasn't seriously hurt. 

good news about Cody. I can picture that walk home. You are going to have more muscles than you know what to do with by the time this is over. LOL


----------

